# can Kuhli Loach's live with bettas?



## RascalGoneWild (Jan 13, 2009)

Ever since I was about 7 years old I’ve always loved eel's and I've noticed that the closest you can come to a fresh water eel is the Kuhli Loach. I've read that they really just hang by themselves all the time & are really a peaceful fish. so my question is. can betta's and the Kuhli Loach live together in one ten gallon tank?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Loaches are very social creatures and are best kept in groups, the larger the better. Three loaches are the absolute minimum that should be kept together. A single kuhli won't feel secure and will spend most of his time hiding. All bettas are different, some are aggressive and won't tolerate tank mates and others are more low key. As far as a 10gl I would say you could get away with 3 kuhlis & a betta, provided there are LOTS of hiding spaces for the loaches and you stay on top of your water quality. I've read that kuhlis do better in a mature tank rather than a newly set up one.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

How big does a Kuhi loach get to?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Emmnemms said:


> How big does a Kuhi loach get to?


 Depends which species you are looking for. Body length of _Pangio anguillaris_ reaches 4-5 inches. The common species such as _Pangio semicincta, Pangio oblonga_ and _Pangio pulla_ can reach 3-4 inches. There are very rare species that reach 3cm max only.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh ok, i was thinking like the river eels that we have down there *no relation i know, just where my mind jumped* and they get like 1 1/2 foot


----------

